# Your Favorite Fish



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay people, I thought this would be a pretty fun thread. Just post your favorite fish (or, if you really like another kind of animal a lot, you can post that). Maybe add why it is your favorite, some pics of your own fish, experiences with the fish... that kind of thing.

I'll start.

FAVORITE: KOI, PLECOSTOMUS (tie)

Koi








I love koi, kept them ever since I was a youngin in my family's outdoor pond. I love it when they can be hand-fed and they suck your fingers...

Pleco








Regular plecostomus rule. They're like the janitor of the tank - always working...


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

black ghost knifefish 
and....the ELECTRIC YELLOW LAB! w00t :-D


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

It has got to be an anostomous. I really like the species _anostomous anostomous. _I would love to own one of these guys someday...I just need a bigger tank and some more money...lol. I love their personalities...see them at the lfs...a really cool fish.









And I agree with yankee on yellow labs...love them too.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

My favorite fish has got to be the Cuttlefish, which is actually a cephalopod. I can't even begin to explain how awesome these creatures are, but these pics and vids might help. Although I haven't kept one but wish to someday...

The Red Tail Catfish is my favorites of all that I've kept. It had mad personality and loved to be hand fed. Took feeders from my hand at 2 weeks after acclimation, and at 4" in length. (took a large gf, but also took 2 hours to digest). Sold him at 18" when I moved to smaller apt.

Favorite cichlid is the Tilapia Buttekoferi.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if its the favorite that i own it's got to be big geogre, my common/comet goldfish.










But if you mean my favorite overal aquarium fish....it's a tie between platys, and goldfish based off my experience and the personality of these fish


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

probably a tie between my molly and my oto....because the first time i put my hand in the tank to try handfeeding my fish my molly ate from my hand and does it every time, and my oto because he always comes and latches onto my hand when i put it in the tank...i guess hes trying to find out if there is algea on it or something

of course close runner ups would have to be my two biggest swordtail babies


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I just got a pair of yellow labs - really cool.
I think there's a lot of variety so far! I can't wait to check this thread tomorrow and see what other fish/animals people like... Got to go to bed now!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

My favs are Discus and now Arrowanas since I just got one!  
But I love so many fish its hard to decide hehe


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

My favortite fish is my Green Terror. I'll have to post a picture later.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My favorite fish is Ornate Ctenopoma. I've never had one, but I will someday. I love labyrinths. Betta's, gourami's, etc. and this is one of the coolest I've ever seen.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've never tried to upload pictures to this forum before, so I don't know if this is going to work, but here goes. The photos are by a friend of mine, and the drawing is mine. Folks, I present the Bluenose Shiner, Pteronotropis welaka:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Bettas, Angelfish, Cories, Platies, Albino Rainbow Shark... pretty common but gotta love em


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

My favorite little guy is my angelfish, i love how skinny and tall he is.
The most active fish were my tiger barbs, they had the most charactor to them, one sees something and they all swim over and look around, then they chase each other, they were great fish. i would reccomend them to anyone


----------



## Justin (May 1, 2005)

My favorite would have to be oscars. It is fun watching them eat other feeder fish and watching them grow. I also like red tailed sharks. They really look cool and they are easy to take care of.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

bsmith said:


> The most active fish were my *tiger barbs*, they had the most charactor to them, one sees something and they all swim over and look around, then they chase each other, they were great fish. i would reccomend them to anyone


My favorite community fish. I could have a field day with this topic.

I've got 6 in my 125, they're loving it. 3 regs and 3 albinos.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

here is a picture of my green terror. it didnt turn out that great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

my fav would hafta be the octopus i kept a year ago, my fw stingray, and pufferfish. i also like oscars arowanas and knifefish.
what the hell, i love em all. it's hard to choose a favorite!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

scuba- which stingray did you have?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

teacup
p. reticulatas i believe? or something close to it


----------



## Yankee boy (Jun 5, 2005)

another cool fish "The Bichir"


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

lots of different kinds of bichirs
cool fish


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

My favorite so far that I have kept are Bala's and Dwarf Powder Blue Gourami... I do like danios a lot too... so active. 

My bala's are neat, but super skiddish where as my gourami is like a small dog. He gets excited to see me, wants to be touched, swims the front of the tank with you as you move... really responds.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I had a dwarf that would do that too. His name was Felix. I miss him, the poor little guy.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt, that bluenose shiner was pretty awesome... 

Another favorite fish of mine would have to be the Blue Channel Catfish. Had one a while ago, it grew probably over half a foot in a couple of months! I just got a new one for my pond - it's only an inch long, but I bet that will chane pretty soon.










I also like the clown loach.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Scuba: PM sent

I agree, the shiner is very unique.

Is the channel cat with the basketball in it's mouth dead, stuck, or actually going to swallow that thing?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

My favourate fish is a whaleshark.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Apparently he tried to eat it and got stuck. Here's a picture of them removing the ball.








Here's a website that talks about it.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep, I just couldn't find a better pic of a channel cat, so I thought I'd use one of those from that big story with the catfish trying to swallow the basketball.

Reed Fish (AKA Rope Fish, Snake Eel) are probably in my top 5 also. Obviously in the bichir family.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, that cat is a big boy!


----------

